# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Địa chỉ vườn hoa đẹp để chụp ảnh ở Hà Nội - Địa Điểm Chụp ảnh cưới

## hangnt

*Không chỉ chụp ảnh tại các quán cà phê, các thắng cảnh nổi tiếng ở Hà Nội mà nhiều đôi uyên ương cũng muốn chụp ảnh cưới tại các vườn hoa nhiều màu sắc.*

*1. Vườn hoa đào*

Địa điểm: Nằm ven đê sông Hồng, trên địa phận phường Nhật Tân, quận Tây Hồ. Bạn đi tới đường Âu Cơ và hỏi người dân, họ sẽ chỉ cho bạn hàng chục mảnh vườn trồng đào nằm san sát nhau.

Trong số các vườn đào, có nhiều vườn không mất tiền lệ phí khi chụp ảnh, tuy nhiên một số vườn khác lại thu phí ít nhất từ 20.000 đồng, vì vậy, trước khi chụp, bạn nên hỏi kỹ chủ vườn và xin phép họ được chụp ảnh giữa vườn đào.

Thời gian hoa nở: Trước Tết âm lịch, một số vườn đào nở muộn có thể còn hoa tới tháng Giêng sau Tết.



Bộ ảnh 'Hạnh phúc như bầu trời này'



Bộ ảnh 'Đừng bảo em không yêu anh'.
*2. Vườn hoa Nhật Tân*

Địa điểm: Đi vào từ ngõ 264 Âu Cơ, quận Tây Hồ.

Khu vực vườn hoa chỉ là một dải đất nhỏ, không khó tìm, nhưng thu hút nhiều đôi uyên ương tới chụp ảnh cưới. Ở đây có nhiều loại hoa, từ bách nhật, hướng dương, hoa cánh bướm, hoa móng rồng... tha hồ để các cặp đôi và các bạn trẻ tạo dáng.

Thời gian hoa nở: Quanh năm.

Lệ phí để vào mỗi vườn là 20.000 đồng mỗi người, đối với các cô dâu chú rể, chi phí có thể lên tới 200.000 đồng - 300.000 đồng mỗi đôi.



Bộ ảnh 'Cảm ơn số phận'.



Bộ ảnh 'Chuột yêu gạo'.
*3. Con đường hoa ban*

Trước khi, hoa ban có nhiều nhất ở đường Bắc Sơn, đối diện Lăng Bác, nhưng hiện con đường này đang sửa chữa, nên bạn có thể tìm thấy hàng hoa ban đẹp tương tự tại đường Thanh Niên, đoạn gần vườn hoa Lý Tự Trọng.

Thời gian hoa nở: Khoảng tháng 1 tới tháng 3 hàng năm.


*4. Những giàn hoa đẹp*

Bạn có thể tìm thấy một giàn hoa tigon và căn nhà gỗ rất đẹp tại con đường chạy ven hồ Tây, phía dưới phố Yên Phụ nhỏ. Đây là nơi được nhiều cặp uyên ương tới chụp ảnh.




*5. Hoa cải vàng*

Địa điểm: Dưới chân cầu Thanh Trì, đoạn bắc qua Gia Lâm, hoặc vườn cải ven đê sông Đuống ở Bắc Ninh.

Thời gian hoa nở: Từ cuối tháng 11 tới tháng 1 hàng năm

Lệ phí vào vườn chụp ảnh từ 20.000 đồng mỗi người.




*6. Đầm sen hồ Tây*

Địa điểm: Nằm cuối đường Tô Ngọc Vân, quận Tây Hồ. Đầm sen quế nằm sau Công viên nước hồ Tây là điểm đến nhộn nhịp mỗi khi mùa sen đến.

Thời gian hoa nở: Cuối tháng 6 đến tháng 8 hàng năm





Theo ngoisao

Cùng khám phá *Chụp ảnh cưới ở đâu* - *Chup anh cuoi o dau*

----------

